# T5 at Menards



## Markers (Mar 3, 2012)

They have a two foot two lamp T5 shop light at Menards for $25 bucks. It comes with 14 watt bulbs. I was thinkin bout using a couple of these for seedlings and clones. The bulbs aren't marked for temperature but they're a shop light so I figure they will be 4100k or higher. Do you think these would be enough light for the purpose?


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 4, 2012)

no they dont put out enough wattage.

t6


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

it's not the wattage as much as the lumens are so low. each of the bulbs only putout 1350 lumens. they are 22 inchs long, so you would need 6 bulb just for a 1 ft x 2 ft area.


----------



## Markers (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea I know, I'm just a cheap bass turd. Now i'm lookin at a 2 foot 4 bulb T5HO that puts out just over 10,000 lumens. $86 delivered. My clone/seedling area is 36x16 inches.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

$14 for better plants= Priceless:aok::48:

Your still a little shy on lumens but for seedlings and clones you should be good

36" X 16"= 576"/144" = 4 square feet(ft2) X 3000 lumens/ ft2=12,000 lumens/ft2 needed for best vegging growth..


----------



## Markers (Mar 4, 2012)

> Your still a little shy on lumens but for seedlings and clones you should be good


 
Yea as soon as they have enuf roots i'll move em to the veg area, same amount of space but 25,000 lumens.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

Killer 

Green Mojo to help your plants grow:watchplant::48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2012)

Markers said:
			
		

> Yea I know, I'm just a cheap bass turd. Now i'm lookin at a 2 foot 4 bulb T5HO that puts out just over 10,000 lumens. $86 delivered. My clone/seedling area is 36x16 inches.



Can you put up a link?  I have been looking at 2' T5s and the ones I have found are 8000 lumens or so, except the PLLs.  My old PLL died and I'm not sure I want to buy another if I can find a compact 2' 4 tube fixture that will put out the same lumens.


----------



## Markers (Mar 4, 2012)

Sure here ya go
Sorry that link wasn't right. Go to ebay and search for item # 251004019124
I was wonderin how they got that many lumens too, 10080 lumens divded by 4 = 2520 lumens. I looked around and there are bulbs rated at that number. 
I just ordered one. Heres hopin it's not a 8000 lumen rig like most of em. I'll let ya know what it looks like when I receive it.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 4, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Can you put up a link?  I have been looking at 2' T5s and the ones I have found are 8000 lumens or so, except the PLLs.  My old PLL died and I'm not sure I want to buy another if I can find a compact 2' 4 tube fixture that will put out the same lumens.



HTG

Check out *atlantalightbulbs.com* for PLL bulbs. Same price as HTG and MUCH higher quality. I get the 6500k, but they have a decent selection.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Markers said:
			
		

> They have a two foot two lamp T5 shop light at Menards for $25 bucks. It comes with 14 watt bulbs. I was thinkin bout using a couple of these for seedlings and clones. The bulbs aren't marked for temperature but they're a shop light so I figure they will be 4100k or higher. Do you think these would be enough light for the purpose?



For clones, sure. They don't need much light. I get by with T-12's.

Might be a bit *dim* for seedlings though.

I toasted a batch of clones the first time I tried using my PL-55's for cloning. LOL They work great for vegging though.:icon_smile: 

Wet


----------



## Markers (Mar 12, 2012)

I got the light today. It's pretty sweet. It's bout 23.5 x 13.5 inches. The bulbs are Plantmax brand 6500K. I find bulbs made by them rated at both 2000 and 2520 lumens. I dont have a way to test them. I guess I'll be optimstic and take the seller at their word. Either way its enough light for my purpose. It has 2 power switches. One turns on the outer bulbs the other turns on the inner bulbs. It also has an electric socket so you can daisy chain em. Over all it's real nice light for $87.
Course now I wish I'd got the 4 foot 8 lamp,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice looking light.

Wetdog, thanks for the info on the PLLs.  I will check them out.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, like Wetdog said, you need a lot of light and right on the seedlings but the cuttings for cloning, you have to keep the light considerably lower. I have found that they seem to root better and faster if the light is less intense, like about half of the RDA until they have rooted well.


----------

